# Season Pass alerts



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Okay, so when you make a NEW season pass, the Tivo kindly lets you know if there's a conflict.

Now, let's say that Law and Order moves nights (like it did recently)

It would be nice if the Tivo software could generate an alert (maybe as one of those "messages") that there's a NEW conflict.

As it stands now, I have to manually (every night) check the "to do list" to see if there's a conflict instead of just:

set it and forget it

Which makes Tivo so great.


----------

